# DW yes or no ? Old Skool !!



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yes or no

Source Old's kool


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry but no


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

A BIG YES, im all in for OLD SKOOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Its just the right amount of ugly to be cool, yes from me


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep from me too. Love the fact that it's definitely ugly cool. 

Coogly.  

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

No thank you.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the concept but the proportions are out somewhat........ok yes


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Its a big yes from me..... just love it.... how many of them do you see in a year eh... lovely as I say...


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh yes !


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

Absolutely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Not for me.

By way of an early morning, and very light hearted, rant can we please not proliferate the corruption of the English language. Did you mean 'Old Skool' as a contraction of 'Old is Cool' or that he car or the adaptation of the car, is 'Old School' meaning traditional. If you mean is it cool, say cool. Either way, in my view the car is not radical enough to be cool, nor is it or its adaptation, traditional enough to be old school. However, on a positive note it does have a certain understated style to it. 

That's it, rant over for today. I feel so much better now!


----------



## thom5 (Feb 21, 2016)

Love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

OMG....

That's awful 

But I can and do appreciate the work and skill that went into making it :thumb:

Andy


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*YES!*,most definitely.SJ.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes from me but not with the slam - just don't get that on cars..


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Um. Dont know if i like it or not. So a maybe from me😄😄😄

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

A yuck from me!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It's so wrong it would rude not to sat yes!


----------



## Agger79 (Aug 21, 2016)

Love the wheels and the smooth doors!! A big fat old school, old is cool, old Skool, YUP!!!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hell yes, thats proper ugly/cool. 

James


----------



## Nickg_pfc (Jul 28, 2015)

Fugly. 

Sorry Chris..


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Nickg_pfc said:


> Fugly.
> 
> Sorry Chris..


I guess that means it's 'Fantastically Ugly,' ....right?


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Big yes


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice!!

Love it


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

No thanks - and something looks a bit funny just under the side windows?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cy-Zuki said:


> No thanks - and something looks a bit funny just under the side windows?


No door handles lol. I wonder have they been shopped or chopped?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Yes, BUT it would have to be the original version :thumb:


----------

